# Sticky  Link-collection - resource files



## Sedi

Hi folks,
I think it's time for another sticky on the forum - I'll leave this thread open for everyone to post links he/she might think are useful to our members. I'll start with links to two of the best online resources when it comes to vintage digital watches - I guess most here know them already:

1st is the digitalwatchlibrary:
Digital Watch Library

2nd is raredigitalwatches:
Rare Digital Watches, Vintage LCD Watches

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Apollo83

Good idea Sedi.

I often think Manuals are useful for 'how-to' questions. The casio one might be useful to edit into your list?
Casio Manuals: Timepieces(Watches) - Manuals - CASIO


----------



## aandrew

Thanks, I had been looking for a Casio history site but hadn't turned up much, the links you posted seem to have answered the question...
pretty sure it's the Casio J50 or maybe the J51 pace runner from my description, and the year is bang on..now the hard part, finding one.


----------



## Ramos

Thank you for this info, very useful!


----------

